# Aramızda Bodrum/Istanbul'da sürücü bulunuyor mu ?



## To1ga

Merhaba, 
Forumun Türkçe bölümü bulunmuyor. Eğer Türkçe bilen birileri varsa sormak istediğim şeyler vardı.


----------



## ErkanAk

Buyur hocam


----------



## Jaythegee

Gençler ne ayaksınız


----------



## Adambbb

ben sidneyde uber suruyorum


----------



## ErkanAk

TR ye giremiyor uber, ticari araclarla kapi acmaya calisiyor galiba. Ben Amerika dayim.


----------



## ErkanAk

Adambbb said:


> ben sidneyde uber suruyorum


Hocam bana email ini pm ile gonderirsen yazisabiliriz.


----------



## ErkanAk

Jaythegee said:


> Gençler ne ayaksınız


Londra da isler nasil? Sen de gondersen emailini,,, baska ulkelerde uber yapan Turkler varsa network kursak.


----------



## Jaythegee

Londr


ErkanAk said:


> Londra da isler nasil? Sen de gondersen emailini,,, baska ulkelerde uber yapan Turkler varsa network kursak.


londrada iki sene once cok guzeldi isler haftada 5000 pound rahat rahat kaliyordu masraflardan sonra Su anda anca yarisi kadar kazaniyoruz cok asiri sofor alimi var londrada


----------



## ErkanAk

Jaythegee said:


> Londr
> 
> londrada iki sene once cok guzeldi isler haftada 5000 pound rahat rahat kaliyordu masraflardan sonra Su anda anca yarisi kadar kazaniyoruz cok asiri sofor alimi var londrada


Haftada 5 bin pound ciddi bir rakam,


----------



## Jaythegee

ErkanAk said:


> Haftada 5 bin pound ciddi bir rakam,


Artık hayal


----------



## Adambbb

Jaythegee said:


> Londr
> 
> londrada iki sene once cok guzeldi isler haftada 5000 pound rahat rahat kaliyordu masraflardan sonra Su anda anca yarisi kadar kazaniyoruz cok asiri sofor alimi var londrada


masraflardan sonra bide 5000 pound, yani iyi kazaniyordumde, abartma


----------



## Jaythegee

Adambbb said:


> masraflardan sonra bide 5000 pound, yani iyi kazaniyordumde, abartma


Ne diyorsun lan yarrraaam ister inan ister inanma dana


----------



## Adambbb

bizde burda uber yapiyoz, ne kadar kazaniliyor biliyoz. inanilcak bisey yok. sallama yavrummmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jaythegee

Adambbb said:


> bizde burda uber yapiyoz, ne kadar kazaniliyor biliyoz. inanilcak bisey yok. sallama yavrummmmmmmmmmmmmm


Her ülkenin aynı olmadığını bilmeyecek kadar çük beyinlisin sen bi bok bilmiyor anlamak veya inanmak istemiyorsan yapcak bişey yok sen cırmala dur yavşak


----------



## Adambbb

tamamda her uk'in tahmin ederim. sende bokunu cikrtmissin. hic uyumadan her gun calissan ehh belki


----------



## Jaythegee

Adambbb said:


> tamamda her uk'in tahmin ederim. sende bokunu cikrtmissin. hic uyumadan her gun calissan ehh belki


Sana tavsiye forumdan gir london a iki sene önceki konuşmalara bak görürsün ve göt olursun


----------



## ErkanAk

Simdi yarsini kazaniyorsan ayda 10 bin pound eder, ki yine cok iyi para


----------

